# Cayo skiff



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Re-post it on the General Discussion forum on this site. Many owners there!


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

I own one and love it. I have a charcoal grey 17'3 with 50 hp tohatsu tiller. You can see it on the Cayo IG page. I have never been in the glades x or glades skiff, but I would say it drafts a little more than the glide, but is more stable and fit and finish was better (on the one I was in)

I dont know if they have the ability to add a tunnel, but a 17'3 bare bones 30hp tiller will draft probably 4 inches and run about 27mph. You could also have them make a no liner version which may even draft less. 

Sweet boats! I would look into getting one


----------

